# Réduction taille photos pour Mail



## bertol65 (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, comment faire pour réduire la taille des photos qu'on envoie à partir de l'appli photos sur iPad ? Sur le Mac on nous propose de choisir la taille de la photo. Et sur iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2013)

C&#8217;est au moment de l&#8217;envoi. Le logiciel te demande la taille que tu souhaites utiliser. Tu n&#8217;as pas la main là-dessus avant.


----------

